# Trovoada,Mammatus e Shelf Cloud, 4-5 e 27 de Setembro 2013



## guimeixen (29 Set 2013 às 17:13)

Deixo aqui uma vídeo da trovoada do dia 4 e 5 Setembro


Fotos da Mammatus tiradas entre as 7h40 e 7h50 da manhã























Vídeo da trovoada 27 de Setembro


----------

